

HBO’s ‘Boardwalk Empire’ Cost $50 Million: How They Gonna Make It Back? - anderzole
http://www.blackbookmag.com/article/boardwalk-empire/15045

======
jcnnghm
I'm more interested in The Pacific, which is the companion to Band of
Brothers. The budget for that is supposed to be more than $150M, and it's set
to premiere in March. One of the books it's based on, "With the Old Breed", is
quite good. It should give Band of Brothers a run for the money, although I
think they'll be fairly different as the source material, and the war in the
pacific itself, was grittier than Band of Brothers.

